# Cold Smoking in a Propane Smoker



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I have had a few requests and lots of PMs about how I setup my propnae smoker for a cold smoke. Well I just happen to be smoking lox today so I made a little download with pictures to illustrate how I do it.

Here it is guys and gals:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...ld%20Smoke.pdf


----------

